# Broken CV shaft



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I broke it last night. I was showing off, :shutme, went from 1st to 2nd pretty hard and then coasted. lucky for me i was only about 2 blocks from my house.

I got under the car and I saw torn CV Boot, and grease splatters on the drivers side up nest to the diff. it looks like I broke the insides of the CV Joint. the bolts are all still there, and the pass side looks fine.

how much stress would this put on the stock diff? could it be ruined? it was only split sec, then i got out of it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Time for some upgraded shafts!! 

The diff should be fine. :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If your budget allows do the stubs to while your there. Not fun to replace if they break in a bad spot.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, i'm low of the cash flow, so for now i'm getting a used axel shaft. i had a lot of play in that side anyways, i knew it was a matter of time. 

*edit* turns out, it expanded the cup on the upper driver's side CV. lol, i jacked it up and steel balls started falling out of it, as well as chunks of metal. from what i can tell right now, the metal chunks are from the Support (cage?) that holds the balls, and the cup is completely streched out. *edit*

I saw those BMR shafts, i might be doing that after i get caught up on my bills. I'm also noticing a slight vibration in the trans/shifter under moderate exeleration. while i'm underthere i'll look at the middle support bearing on my drive shaft.

I got 73k miles. i know, its going to be time to start replaceing some items soon


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wheel hop is a killer for driveline componets. Check out GForce1320 and Hendrix Racing for upgraded parts too.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone know the Torq value on those 6 bolts? are the inner and outter CV bolts the same? or a link would be great

ya i had some wheel hop with my old off balance tires...


----------

